# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Late October?

## Aipotu

It's been way too long since we've been back to paradise, so Julie and I are looking to make a trip back to our favorite island later this year.  We're looking at mid-October to early November.  Are any SBHOnliners planning to be around that time of year?

----------


## cec1

. . . be there late October / early November.

----------


## phil62

Same here, and it's a great time to be there.

Phil

----------


## NHDiane

That's the time of year we have always visited - unfortunately, no plans for this year yet.  No crowds and great weather

----------


## MIke R

by far our favorite time.....but we cant get there lately then

----------


## Rosemary

Provincetown is pretty nice in late October, too.

----------


## MIke R

> Provincetown is pretty nice in late October, too.



is it ever

----------


## SB HONEY

We're seriously considering a return the beginning of Nov:)

----------


## Toni

David, we arrive on the 6th of November.  I hope you and Julie will still be around...

----------


## stbartshopper

We will not be there then.

----------


## katva

We will be there  :thumb up:

----------


## Eve

Maybe.  Planning Fall as we speak.  Can't go on May 2 without a booked ticket in the Fall.

----------


## Aipotu

Looks like we're leaning toward October 25 through November 1.  May be a week later, but good airfares, minders to look after our son, etc. all add up favorably!

----------


## GramChop

> It's been way too long since we've been back to paradise, so Julie and I are looking to make a trip back to our favorite island later this year.  We're looking at mid-October to early November.  Are any SBHOnliners planning to be around that time of year?



I'm mulling over a possible late October/early November jaunt.  I'll keep you posted.  I sure would love to catch up with you guys.

----------


## Jeanette

Dave, how is Julie?

----------


## Aipotu

She's doing great other than a nagging winter cold that is driving me crazy!  ;-)

We are locked and loaded for the week of October 25 -- well, at least flights.  Now on to villa choices...

----------


## Eve

Arriving 10/28.

----------


## Eve

10/27

----------


## Sea_and_Sun

10/29 for us

----------

